# Attention: Eric And Maejae



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello Eric and Miss Mae Jae Partner In Crime Of The Demon Eric,

I have been bein a good lil Staff by not reactin abruptly and makin no harsh accusations, my therapist recomennded I have a little bit of alone time and recover in quiet and solitude in my den. However, I am startin to feel like I did prier to bein so harshly abducted by that horrble man Eric. I have read all that was said during my time in captivity and have taken some notes and sorting the facts and it has become clear that Eric had an accomplise. All the data gathered is clearly pointing to *MAEJAE*! I am sobbing and shaking uncontroably reliving the horrors of it all. My dear loving moms brought back to me a warm and loving friend and with her comfort and tenderness I am coping as well as the therapist says I can. My mothers HAD to purchase a new Outback, it is for me you see, I cannot, just cannot spend time in Puff #1, it is just too painful. I tried to hang on my appointed hook and resume my noble duties but the fear every time the door opened, the fear I would be snatched by that horribel man again was too much. 
My question of Maejae is WHY oh WHY oh WHY did you take part and help? I trusted and I loved you Mae Jae, and you deceived me, turned you back when I needed you most. You and ERIC Eggface or what ever is his name (what kind of Noble name has Egg in it? Pashaw! he is wimply). Both of you must pay and you WILL pay my dear, you should be how do they say it? oh yes, "afraid, very very afraid and scared and terrified ". The both of you will ultimatley face the punishment for your crime. My true friends on the OB forum will help me with determining what kind of actions should be taken to see that justice is served. 
Fellow Outbackers please rise and be heard! This crime against a Staff of Nobility shall not, I repeat NOT go unpunished! Speak now fellow Outbackers!
Staff


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What crime, I thought you were on vacation.....judging from all the pics in different locations with your friends. Come on, admit it, you had a good time


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Does the word toothpick mean anything to you?????


----------



## Campin (Aug 11, 2006)

This is going to be fun !!!!









Campin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh boy...


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, poor Staff -







What a terrible thing to happen to such a majestic one. I hope that you conjure all your strength to over come this awful experience. You and I don't know each other but I feel your pain. I am sure your Mothers will care for you with lots of TLC, and lay in wait for just the right time to repay the "Demon Eric" and his Queen.

Until then, you just take it easy, and "Post" a guard at the door. Get it "post"







Oh, come on, don't tell me this incident has taken your sense of humor.... .....

Ok, Ok, sorry. I know this has been tramatic for you. Take care, and take an anxiety pill and calm down. Hope you feel better soon.

HEIDI


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eric Eggface?







She's more clever than even *I*thought she was!

But she has also been forever scarred - never to be the same. No, I have seen no outward, physical injury - but it is painfully clear that the emotional toll taken has been significant and, perhaps, unhealable. She has already spent hours in therapy - with much more to come. We can only stand with her as only she can do what needs to be done.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Staff said:


> Hello Eric and Miss Mae Jae Partner In Crime Of The Demon Eric,
> 
> I have been bein a good lil Staff by not reactin abruptly and makin no harsh accusations, my therapist recomennded I have a little bit of alone time and recover in quiet and solitude in my den. However, I am startin to feel like I did prier to bein so harshly abducted by that horrble man Eric. I have read all that was said during my time in captivity and have taken some notes and sorting the facts and it has become clear that Eric had an accomplise. All the data gathered is clearly pointing to *MAEJAE*! I am sobbing and shaking uncontroably reliving the horrors of it all. My dear loving moms brought back to me a warm and loving friend and with her comfort and tenderness I am coping as well as the therapist says I can. My mothers HAD to purchase a new Outback, it is for me you see, I cannot, just cannot spend time in Puff #1, it is just too painful. I tried to hang on my appointed hook and resume my noble duties but the fear every time the door opened, the fear I would be snatched by that horribel man again was too much.
> My question of Maejae is WHY oh WHY oh WHY did you take part and help? I trusted and I loved you Mae Jae, and you deceived me, turned you back when I needed you most. You and ERIC Eggface or what ever is his name (what kind of Noble name has Egg in it? Pashaw! he is wimply). Both of you must pay and you WILL pay my dear, you should be how do they say it? oh yes, "afraid, very very afraid and scared and terrified ". The both of you will ultimatley face the punishment for your crime. My true friends on the OB forum will help me with determining what kind of actions should be taken to see that justice is served.
> ...


Hang in there Staff, know that you are deeply loved by many. Take your time healing girlfriend, we're here when you need us, ready to form a posse in necessary. The buzz on the underground forum is that someone has a rope with Eric's name on it, they didn't give any particulars of why it has his name on it, but my instincts tell me it is isn't good, no sirree. (ppssssttt) can you tell us







what your mommie's have planned for revenge?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Come on now Staff. You had a blast on our cruise. I could barely get you out of the bars when the ship docked.

Afterall, aren't you the one that became pretty friendly with that old lady's cane and wouldn't leave the midnight buffet as long as they still had pizza?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

And so we begin another season of

*As the Egg Burns*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> And so we begin another season of
> 
> *As the Egg Burns*










MaeJae needs to use super duper program and put Eric's face on the Egg!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> And so we begin another season of
> 
> *As the Egg Burns*










MaeJae needs to use super duper program and put Eric's face on the Egg!








[/quote]
....and remove Africa from this debacle!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> And so we begin another season of
> 
> *As the Egg Burns*










MaeJae needs to use super duper program and put Eric's face on the Egg!








[/quote]
....and remove Africa from this debacle!
[/quote]


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> And so we begin another season of
> 
> *As the Egg Burns*










MaeJae needs to use super duper program and put Eric's face on the Egg!








[/quote]
....and remove Africa from this debacle!
[/quote]









[/quote]

What???... Eggric?!?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I have but one thing to DECLARE!!!!!!
>

>

>

>

>


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

NOTHING.......

RUNS.............

LIKE A ............

STAFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I, Personally, believe that we have reached the logical end of this farse. That being said I am going to turn my attention to others things. Have fun.

Eric


----------



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> I, Personally, believe that we have reached the logical end of this farse. That being said I am going to turn my attention to others things. Have fun.
> 
> Eric


what' the matter EGGFACE? are you CHICKEN?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> I, Personally, believe that we have reached the logical end of this farse. That being said I am going to turn my attention to others things. Have fun.
> 
> Eric


Oh, now that's funny!

I'm just wondering how much you paid Doug to make your
"ORIGINAL" topic/post go away???









If that evidence was found then everyone would see I
was a mere pawn in your sick plan!!!









MaeJae


----------



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> NOTHING.......
> 
> RUNS.............
> 
> ...


you are right MooJae! I can run so fast and catch the mean man! I AM a youngster( I had to call one of my mom's and ask what it ment) and I can run way better , that man does not have any ways to escape.


----------

